#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  ***Workshops/Events/Contests***

## MacysCameraShop

Girls Volleyball League Killshot Photo Contest brought to you by Sun Cellular and Phenomenal Eight Event Horizons  :Smiley:  August 19-23, 2014 - Aznar Coliseum. Registration starts now at MACYS Banilad or APM Mall Branches - Registration Fee P150 only  :Smiley: 

Thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / (032) 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*


*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
(032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop
Hashtag: #macyscamerashop 



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

